# pasteurizing milk



## rtdoyer

If you pull the kids from the moms and are feeding the milk back to those same kids - do you need to pasteurize the milk if you have CAE free animals? The does were tested in October and were CAE free and have had no contact with any outside animals. They are due in April. Is there anything wrong with milking, straining the milk and then immediately putting the milk in to a bottle for the kids?

Silly question maybe - will the kids drink any does milk? If you are milking two does for 4 kids can you mix it all up or do you need to be sure the milk from the doe is going to her kids? I would think you could mix it all up, just making sure.

Tonia


----------



## Rex

If they are younger does and you just got them I'd still recommend heat treating until you have several years of clean CAE tests to verify that they didn't convert. You can mix all the milk together with no problems. Once you are sure of your herd status as negative you can dump the raw milk right in the feed bucket or bottle and take it straight to the kid pen.


----------



## TDG-Farms

yep, agree with Rex. A minimum base line for neg testing is 2 years. Though after 6 months a positive animal will have enough anti bodies to show up on a test. The 2 year thing is just a for sure buffer. And yes, kids will drink any does milk. And if left on their dams withing a herd, babies will even snitch from other dams when they are have their heads in feeders


----------

